# Starting a Conversion to EV Business



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

Most conversion work is automotive fabrication, of which many shops already specialize and are up and running...The EV bit is easy to figure out, and with more and more battery and motor kits coming onto the market, the EV knowledge will be less valuable as more of the components become plug-and-play.

Converting an existing shop that does LS swaps to EV swaps is easy. Creating a shop of any kind seems like the hard bit.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

This is a biz guy looking for people's brains to exploit, and then replace with $10/day labor.

As long as it makes money, nothing else matters. 

Selling chargers to building owners is not what conversion shops do - anywhere.


----------



## Ajay Kumbhat (Dec 8, 2020)

Tremelune said:


> Most conversion work is automotive fabrication, of which many shops already specialize and are up and running...The EV bit is easy to figure out, and with more and more battery and motor kits coming onto the market, the EV knowledge will be less valuable as more of the components become plug-and-play.
> 
> Converting an existing shop that does LS swaps to EV swaps is easy. Creating a shop of any kind seems like the hard bit.


Yes definitely, reliability and affordability with quick turnaround will be value to deliver. Am looking to partner with entrepreneurs already established and ahead of me.

cheers!


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

I mean, me too.

What do you bring to the table?


----------



## Ajay Kumbhat (Dec 8, 2020)

Tremelune said:


> I mean, me too.
> 
> What do you bring to the table?


I have a ready market in India and ability to find workshop partners to start offering conversion kits for donor cars weighing 1000 to 1500 kgs with fuel engine. I am keen to explore ability to provide a kit for 80 kms/ charge, charge time 2 hrs, conversion time 6-8 hrs, 0-60 kms in 12 sec- top speed 100 kms. Good to carry 4 pax. / 400 kg load, support for aircon and heating. I can also arrange funding for working capital.
What do you have to offer.


----------

